#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-09
<Snicers> Good morning.
<Snicers-Work> Hey funnylookinhat
<funnylookinhat> Howdy
<funnylookinhat> Snicers-Work, what's up
<Snicers-Work> Not much, just trying to breath some life into this channel? So what do you guys use Ubuntu for?
<funnylookinhat> hahaha
<funnylookinhat> Clearly needs some life judging by my response times :)
<Snicers-Work> lol, yeah it does.
<funnylookinhat> Most of us just idle for kicks and giggles...
<Snicers-Work> sudo aptitude install crp
<Snicers-Work> lol yeah, I figured so much.
<funnylookinhat> TBH, the group isn't that active beyond release parties.
<funnylookinhat> But we're going to be working to help present Ubuntu / FOSS at the TIE Colorado conference this summer.
<funnylookinhat> A lot of that falls on my lack of time, etc.
<funnylookinhat> Getting married does that to ya ;)
<Snicers-Work> lol, I am only on here while I am at work so I hear ya.
<funnylookinhat> Hah
<donke197> gnome 3 needs a lot of work
<donke197> they shouldn't have moved it from beta status
<funnylookinhat> No kidding.
<funnylookinhat> Unity also needs a lot of work.
<funnylookinhat> And I still prefer Gnome 2 to either or them.
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm thinking about restoring a backup on my computer at work because of the gnome 3 bugs
<donkeyofdarkness> I use Arch Linux there and they removed Gnome 2 from the repos
<Snicers-Work> I pretty much never use the desktop, I use the terminal for everything I do.
<funnylookinhat> What?  Gross.
<funnylookinhat> I use the terminal for everything server related, but I do a ton of dev work and IDEs are my lifeline.
<donkeyofdarkness> I got an android 3.0 tablet the other day. I use that quite a bit now.
<funnylookinhat> Oh nice
<funnylookinhat> Which one?
<Snicers-Work> All my Dev work is still done on Windows machines.
<donkeyofdarkness> Acer Iconia A500
<donkeyofdarkness> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/iconia-tab-a500
<funnylookinhat> OHHHH
<funnylookinhat> Coool cool
<funnylookinhat> How does it run?
<funnylookinhat> Snicers-Work, I cry for you.
<donkeyofdarkness> it's awesome
<donkeyofdarkness> Honeycomb still has a few bugs but it's very nice overall
<funnylookinhat> yeah for sure
<funnylookinhat> I'm an Android dev, but haven't gotten my hands on a tablet yet
<Snicers-Work> I wont get an Android tablet until there is a good IDE for php HTML, Javascript, ect.
<funnylookinhat> lol
<donkeyofdarkness> This one is only $450
<funnylookinhat> Snicers-Work, How much will you pay me to port eclipse to Android?
<Snicers-Work> lol, port komodo or netbeans and maybe we have a deal. Eclipse is fine and all but I got used to the others first
<Snicers-Work> How much would you charge to port it?
<donkeyofdarkness> The codec support on this is shameful but MoboPlayer uses ffmpeg and is optimized for Tegra 2 so I'm able to play everything now
<funnylookinhat> Um
<funnylookinhat> LOTS
<funnylookinhat> Ll
<funnylookinhat> lo
<funnylookinhat> I'd have to convert all of the GUI
<funnylookinhat> that's nuts.
<funnylookinhat> Building any of those IDE layouts in XML would kill me.
<donkeyofdarkness> No one would do that for cheap
<donkeyofdarkness> lol
<donkeyofdarkness> it would probably be easier to just make a new app
<funnylookinhat> Yeah.
<funnylookinhat> Not a bad idea though, actually.
<funnylookinhat> Given that a lot of these tablets have docking stations and/or the ability to use a mouse/keyboard.
<donkeyofdarkness> There's Touchqode in the market. It has syntax highlighting.
<Snicers-Work> Yeah, it would launch a whole new expierience for tablet devices.
<donkeyofdarkness> I can plug usb keyboards into my tablet
<Snicers-Work> http://us.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/iconia-tab-w500
<Snicers-Work> Yeah, I would take that everywhere.
<funnylookinhat> nice
<donkeyofdarkness> The W500 is windows
<donkeyofdarkness> :/
<funnylookinhat> Well if you start a github project for it I'll join up and help.
<donkeyofdarkness> I don't know anything about android development. I've only done php and a few command line java apps.
<Snicers-Work> I am learning Android development, just finding it hard to dive into it.
<funnylookinhat> Ah
<funnylookinhat> It's pretty fun stuff
<Snicers-Work> I bet.
<Snicers-Work> https://github.com/ondemanddesign/AndroIDE <- is this what you need? (my first time on github).
<donkeyofdarkness> I was looking for a free Office app in the honeycomb market just now and found a porn app
<donkeyofdarkness> wtf
<Snicers-Work> really??
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah
<Snicers-Work> What is it called?
<Snicers-Work> For reporting purposes lol.
<donkeyofdarkness> Pocket Girlfriend
<donkeyofdarkness> 99 cents
<donkeyofdarkness> It has voice recognition
<donkeyofdarkness> It actually looks like a quality app
<Snicers-Work> ah, no nudity though
<Snicers-Work> That is why it is on the market
<funnylookinhat> Snicers-Work, dangit - now you've got me pulled in.
<Snicers-Work> funnylookinhat: it's a good thing, an IDE for android would be a great step for the platform.
<Snicers-Work> scratch that, will be a great step.
<funnylookinhat> Hah
<donkeyofdarkness> Yo dawg I heard you like apps and you like making apps so I made an app that lets you make apps.
<donkeyofdarkness> There's a description for you when you submit it to the market ^
<funnylookinhat> LOLZ
<Snicers-Work> haha, I love it.
<funnylookinhat> Snicers-Work, https://github.com/ondemanddesign = you ?
<Snicers-Work> yeah
<Snicers-Work> Have you used git a lot funnylookinhat?
<funnylookinhat> Not really
<funnylookinhat> Been meaning to but haven't found a project worth putting up there.
<funnylookinhat> I might be open sourcing the code for pegshot.com -
<funnylookinhat> It's a startup I built that does photo/video sharing with place tagging, etc.
<Snicers-Work> Ah, well I will figure out this RSA key and then we can get this rolling.
<funnylookinhat> lol
<funnylookinhat> I don't even have a tablet to test on
<funnylookinhat> I'm afraid I'm not the best person to spearhead that sort of thing :)
<Snicers-Work> I can find people lol, shouldn't be too  hard.
<funnylookinhat> Find me a tablet too please.
<funnylookinhat> :)
<Snicers-Work> lol, on my list.
<donkeyofdarkness> Would be kinda cool to plug a tablet into a 50" tv and code on it
<Snicers-Work> Yes, yes it would be.
<Snicers-Work> I would have to settle for my 46"
<funnylookinhat> 32" here...  :-/
<funnylookinhat> But my place is too small for anything else.
<Snicers-Work> Damn, I can't figure out this public key thing for git.
<Snicers-Work> Woohoo, figured it out.
<Snicers-Work> brb
<Snicers-Work> Ok, AndroIDE is started on github, now I just need to learn Android DEV.
<donkeyofdarkness> I think the characters should have flames coming off them as you type
<donkeyofdarkness> That should encourage faster coding
<Snicers-Work> Haha, I'll notch it on the feature list.
<funnylookinhat> omg.
<funnylookinhat> lol
<funnylookinhat> You're both fired.
<Snicers-Work> lol
<MitchM> The bobs say you're fired.
<funnylookinhat> heh
<Snicers-Work> Should never have agreed to flame animated text...
<donkeyofdarkness> just have an option to turn it off
<donkeyofdarkness> But by default it should definitely be on
<Snicers-Work> Haha, we will see. It would probably be a resource hog.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-10
<Snicers-Work2> Good morning.
<w0jrl> 	hello
<w0jrl> Has anyone gog experience with e164.org?
<w0jrl> *got*
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-12
<w0jrl> hello all
<Snicers-Work2> Hello
<funnylookinhat> howdy
<Snicers-Work2> Hey.
<funnylookinhat> Also - for those of you not on the mailing list - Natty CDs arrived....
<funnylookinhat> So if you want em, give me a shout out.
<Snicers-Work2> Do they look pretty?
<funnylookinhat> Sure do
<funnylookinhat> Too bad once you boot them into Unity they look ugly... ;)
<Snicers-Work2> lol, I have yet to use Unity.
<w0jrl> hello
<funnylookinhat> hey
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-13
<skyjumper> woot
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-05-14
<derbbre> Hello. Got an md question. An installer I used included the thumb drive I was installing from as a member of an md raid1 array (well, three on them). I've 'removed' the USB drive from the array, but its remnants are still in the mdadm.conf file. Can I just edit the mdadm.conf file and reboot and the drive will be gone or do I need to issue a command or two?
<derbbre> The mdadm.conf file uses 'DEVICE partitions' rather than listing each device.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-05-09
<joey> hey Cheri703, do you guys have anything similar to https://zareason.com/shop/Zini-1440.html coming? I need a new lightweight desktop that can do HDMI 1080p
<joey> my big desire is QUIET... all my workstations, even 76 ones, are too loud (granted they are a few years old at this point)
<joey> I'm using my thinkpad for work now but it's hurting my eyes going from vga to 1920x1200
<joey> FunnyLookinHat ^^
<joey> I have a nice 27" display otherwise I'd get the all in one
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Ratel is near-silent :)
<joey> the older one I have isn't
<FunnyLookinHat> How old?
<joey> but I should look at the newer one
<joey> original
<FunnyLookinHat> oh
<FunnyLookinHat> yes
<FunnyLookinHat> we've come a long way
<FunnyLookinHat> If you're in Denver any time in the near future you should stop by to check it out
<FunnyLookinHat> We're moving offices the first week of June to downtown if that makes it any easier :)
<joey> Yeah I'd visit you guys a lot if I were closer
